# Mr Aqua 1.5G Desktop Iwagumi



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

O.K. so I finally got something started up again. As I put my 2-footer on hold, I got this little guy just to give myself a kickstart since it's quick and easy to get going. 

This will be a pretty simple Iwagumi type setup. I do plan on using co2 and medium light. Some of the equipment and hardscape I already had. The light was low light on my Mini S (3.5G) so here I'm expecting medium light. The Lava Rocks I've used in different scapes before, so are being reused here. 

*Date Filled:* 4/9/16

*Equipment*

*Aquarium* – Mr Aqua 1.5G Rimless
*Light* - Up Aqua Pro LED 25cm
*Filtration* – Azoo Mignon 60
*Co2* - Macro Aqua 92G Disposable

*Scape Materials*

*Hardscape* – Black Lava Rock
*Substrate* – Pool Filter Sand

*Plant List* - Anubias Petite, Eleocharis parvula, Eleocharis sp.











*Current Pic - 9/19/16*


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

That is so cool! 
Crazy how big these micro tanks seem!!!


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

I would have NEVER guessed the small size of that tank!!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. Yeah it's hard to tell scale especially without the plants in yet. I've already begun planting it so I should have some more pics soon.


----------



## JuanSan (May 20, 2014)

This will be so cool! Can't wait to see what you do with this.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Quick pic of some of the anubias attached to the lava rocks and some hairgrass in the background


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Pic with Hairgrass, Anubias and moss. 

I also ended up buying an Macro Aqua Disposable co2 system since I wanted something really small that will sit on the desktop and it was too inexpensive not to try. I don't know how dependable it will be but so far it's running fine. Comes complete with combination diffuser/bubble counter. It's also usable with paintball cylinder via adapter.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Dope tank! I forgot you said you were gonna set one up. Well done! That hairgrass looks giant in this tank. They add an elegant softness to the look.


----------



## JuanSan (May 20, 2014)

houseofcards said:


> Pic with Hairgrass, Anubias and moss.
> 
> I also ended up buying an Macro Aqua Disposable co2 system since I wanted something really small that will sit on the desktop and it was too inexpensive not to try. I don't know how dependable it will be but so far it's running fine. Comes complete with combination diffuser/bubble counter. It's also usable with paintball cylinder via adapter.


This is so lovely  I'm not going to lie I stared at this picture and got lost in it for a time. How did you take such a clear photo?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

bereninga said:


> Dope tank! I forgot you said you were gonna set one up. Well done! That hairgrass looks giant in this tank. They add an elegant softness to the look.


Thanks much. You know I wasn't even sure which hairgrass I had from a previous setup. I was going to trim, but I'm going let it grow wild for a while and see what happens, but I'm starting to think it's Eleocharis sp. which grows quite tall.



JuanSan said:


> This is so lovely  I'm not going to lie I stared at this picture and got lost in it for a time. How did you take such a clear photo?


Thank you. Most of the time for full tank shots, if you shut all the lights in the room and steady the camera on something you can get off a pretty good shot with just the aquarium lights.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

houseofcards said:


> I also ended up buying an Macro Aqua Disposable co2 system since I wanted something really small that will sit on the desktop and it was too inexpensive not to try. I don't know how dependable it will be but so far it's running fine. Comes complete with combination diffuser/bubble counter. It's also usable with paintball cylinder via adapter.


Never heard of this system, but I'd be interested to see how that works out. Seems legit.

Do you have any plans for fish or shrimp?

Where did you get that light btw? It looks really good. Is that the actual color temp? I'm using the Finnex Stingray, which is too blue for my taste but I have too much crap that I don't want to get a new one.


----------



## JuanSan (May 20, 2014)

houseofcards said:


> Thanks much. You know I wasn't even sure which hairgrass I had from a previous setup. I was going to trim, but I'm going let it grow wild for a while and see what happens, but I'm starting to think it's Eleocharis sp. which grows quite tall.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Most of the time for full tank shots, if you shut all the lights in the room and steady the camera on something you can get off a pretty good shot with just the aquarium lights.


Ill keep that in mind!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

bereninga said:


> Never heard of this system, but I'd be interested to see how that works out. Seems legit.
> 
> Do you have any plans for fish or shrimp?
> 
> Where did you get that light btw? It looks really good. Is that the actual color temp? I'm using the Finnex Stingray, which is too blue for my taste but I have too much crap that I don't want to get a new one.


The light was popular several years ago. I think even AquaForest and some other retailers sold these under different branding. I think the Azoo Flex and some other nano lights replaced them. The color temp is 8000k and yes I didn't do much with the pic. I'm thinking a few shrimp, probably too small for any real fish. 

Here's a pic with all the equipment including the little co2 setup.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

AHHHHHHHHH this is so cool!
Well done! Makes me want a tank this small just to play around with!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks, yep they're easy to change up.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

New pic with some added Petite:


----------



## AquaLabAquaria (Dec 15, 2015)

gorgeous start so far!


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Nice!

How's the disposable setup so far? How'd you get the anubias on the rocks like that? Also, did you add root tabs for the hairgrass? One more question: what's your favorite color? lol

I keep thinking those rocks are huge, but they're probably just the size of your palm or a computer mouse.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

@ AquaLabAquaria - Thanks much!

@ bereninga - So far so good, I should really be using a drop checker, since I might be wasting co2 on such a small setup. I usually am able to eyeball the bubbles coming off the diffuser, but this setup is only 1.5G (as you know) without any hardscape. The Anubias is glued on. The big rock is about the size of my iphone 6 and my favorite color is grey/charcoal like my lava rocks, LOL. 

On the sand, normally I would just use the sand alone, but since it was pretty deep I had some ADA Powersand sitting around so I figured it would create some air in the substrate and if it provided some nutrients the more the better.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Not much new, I'm going to trim down the hairgrass and try to get it to grow in fuller. I want to put a few shrimp in there, so I need to measure the co2 levels before I do. So far the little disposable system has worked flawlessly over the 1st month. 

One thing that isn't working flawlessly is the little Azoo Mignon 60 Filter. The impeller keeps stopping. If anyone has a recommendation on a different tiny HOB I'll take it. The tank is only 4" wide.


----------



## JuanSan (May 20, 2014)

Coming in beautifully! Have you looked at what may be hitching the impeller? Maybe the rod is slightly bent...


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks!

I'll have to give it a closer look I didn't notice anything the 1st time I looked at it. It seems to run for anywhere from 10 minutes to a few hours and then stops.


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

*Jebo 501*

I'm not sure I'd recommend it strongly, but it's been working for 3 weeks now, the water volume control is a little funky. Definitely inexpensive and you can use a single AquaClear 20 sponge media filter in the filter-box. I'm using it on a 5 gallon tank, and it looks tiny on it. It's going to be a HOB Paludrium/filter

Amazon.com : JEBO 501 Hang-On Aquarium Filter, Mini : Aquaclear Filter : Pet Supplies


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks Gramps, that might work. It says it's 4.8 x 4 x 6 inches, which I assume the 1st number is length (left to right) which wouldn't allow me to put it on the right side pane. I'm trying to keep it there since I have tall hairgrass in the back and the co2 diffuser is on the left pane, which allows me to have the flow across the front of the thank and push the co2 bubbles around, but definitely a possibility.


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

houseofcards said:


> Thanks Gramps, that might work. It says it's 4.8 x 4 x 6 inches, which I assume the 1st number is length (left to right) which wouldn't allow me to put it on the right side pane. I'm trying to keep it there since I have tall hairgrass in the back and the co2 diffuser is on the left pane, which allows me to have the flow across the front of the thank and push the co2 bubbles around, but definitely a possibility.


You had me curious there because I thought I recalled it being smaller. 

So I went and checked. It's exactly 3-3/8 inches wide by 2-7/8 inches front to back, it's really tiny.

It also has a nice tight fitting splash cover.

You'll have to trim the AC-20 sponge to make it fit the chamber with the bioballs/bag. The intake pipe has two extensions and can nearly reach 7 inches deep using all connected. I'd recommend drilling a little "3/16ths hole half inch or so ways down from the top of the side of the impeller's chamber, facing the tank-side to allow the impeller chamber's rather high overflow easier egress. It *might* possibly leak onto the floor if the media gets really plugged up. 

With a bit of tinkering it can be made to work well, bit of a diamond in the rough.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Damn I thought about getting that Azoo Mignon. How about the Deep Blue Professional Biomaxx Nano?

Deep Blue Professional ADB88700 Biomaxx Nano Filter for Aquarium https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BUFTI6Q/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_wVumxbM5HQYFT


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

@GrampsGrunge - Your right, the dimensions on Amazon I think was the filter with packaging. So that's definitely an option.
@bereninga - Thanks the Deep blue looks like a good option as well. Just have to find out the size since I only have 4" on the side.


----------



## JuanSan (May 20, 2014)

houseofcards said:


> @GrampsGrunge - Your right, the dimensions on Amazon I think was the filter with packaging. So that's definitely an option.
> 
> @bereninga - Thanks the Deep blue looks like a good option as well. Just have to find out the size since I only have 4" on the side.


So your plan is to buy another HOB filter then? If you are trying to salvage your old HOB filter, I have a couple of things that you can try to see if it helps out. First when you open up the HOB filter is anything clogging it? A filter that tiny could suck up your substrate or a leaf could impede the rotation of the impeller. Second, maybe the metal shaft of the impeller needs to be lubed again. I used to have a sticking problem on a larger filter that resulted in a rattle, but with a little petroleum jelly, the problem went away. Just food for thought.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

JuanSan said:


> So your plan is to buy another HOB filter then? If you are trying to salvage your old HOB filter, I have a couple of things that you can try to see if it helps out. First when you open up the HOB filter is anything clogging it? A filter that tiny could suck up your substrate or a leaf could impede the rotation of the impeller. Second, maybe the metal shaft of the impeller needs to be lubed again. I used to have a sticking problem on a larger filter that resulted in a rattle, but with a little petroleum jelly, the problem went away. Just food for thought.


So funny that you said that, I had put a little lub in there this morning and it seems to be running a little smoother, so I'll see how ling it lasts.


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

JuanSan said:


> So your plan is to buy another HOB filter then? If you are trying to salvage your old HOB filter, I have a couple of things that you can try to see if it helps out. First when you open up the HOB filter is anything clogging it? A filter that tiny could suck up your substrate or a leaf could impede the rotation of the impeller. Second, maybe the metal shaft of the impeller needs to be lubed again. I used to have a sticking problem on a larger filter that resulted in a rattle, but with a little petroleum jelly, the problem went away. Just food for thought.


Not sure how inert petroleum jelly is in a water column.

FWIW the material they use for the bearings on most power filters and powerheads should last indefinitely if kept cool and flooded with clean water. It's a special high density Teflon that's extremely tough. Adding a petroleum product onto any plastic will degrade that plastic worse than any exposure to water. Using Petroleum Jelly in an aquarium is not a great idea, because it's not going to stay put with the impeller turning 3600 rpm, and could be toxic to the plants and fish if emulsified and spread around the tank.

At best using a petroleum lube on a immersed rotor will be a temporary fix, if the fitment is too loose. If it's too tight a tolerance the PJ will make the situation worse if it causes the plastic to swell. Replace the part if economical, or buy a new filter.

Best approach would be to carefully dissemble the filter motor and impeller from the filter body, and give it a careful inspection, going over the motor body's cavity for chunks of substrate, old roots, dead plant munge, etc. Spotlessly clean... take a clean Q-tip and twist a bit of it's cotton into small point, and carefully clean the rotor's inner bearing surfaces. Make sure the rotor's impeller is free to turn about 180~270 degrees to the magnet-rotor, this is really important for it to start turning when plugged in.


----------



## JuanSan (May 20, 2014)

GrampsGrunge said:


> Not sure how inert petroleum jelly is in a water column.
> 
> FWIW the material they use for the bearings on most power filters and powerheads should last indefinitely if kept cool and flooded with clean water. It's a special high density Teflon that's extremely tough. Adding a petroleum product onto any plastic will degrade that plastic worse than any exposure to water. Using Petroleum Jelly in an aquarium is not a great idea, because it's not going to stay put with the impeller turning 3600 rpm, and could be toxic to the plants and fish if emulsified and spread around the tank.
> 
> ...


This quick fix was 6th grade me trying to figure out and solve the problem way back when. You are absolutely right with PJ degrading plastics, it was just to serve as a diagnostic to see if inadequate lubrication on the bearings was the issue. If it was, would using a silicone based lubricant be a more effective long term fix?

I also had a feeling that there could be debris clogging it... We will see what OP ends up doing!


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

JuanSan said:


> This quick fix was 6th grade me trying to figure out and solve the problem way back when. You are absolutely right with PJ degrading plastics, it was just to serve as a diagnostic to see if inadequate lubrication on the bearings was the issue. If it was, would using a silicone based lubricant be a more effective long term fix?
> 
> I also had a feeling that there could be debris clogging it... We will see what OP ends up doing!


I'm thinking than silicone lube is really thin film, plus what sort of chemicals does it use for the carrier? I'm not sure even it could be used safely.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks guys, nothing stuck in there or anything and it doesn't look bent, the impeller just doesn't seem to sit right. I actually put a tiny amount of pipe dope (LOL, only thing I had that I thought was safe) on it for lubrication and it's been running fine all day and night.


----------



## JuanSan (May 20, 2014)

houseofcards said:


> Thanks guys, nothing stuck in there or anything and it doesn't look bent, the impeller just doesn't seem to sit right. I actually put a tiny amount of pipe dope (LOL, only thing I had that I thought was safe) on it for lubrication and it's been running fine all day and night.


So it was lubrication! Hell yes. Glad that worked out for you.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Think I might build a tank like this for fun, scaping at this size is such an art and Id love to be able to pull one off like this (mind the innuendo). 
Considering building a few from second hand tanks, then try scaping in them to get my skills to this level and practice the art of proportion haha!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Update. Cut back the hairgrass. Getting a little brown algae too be expected so I cut loose a few cherry shrimp. I'm embarrassed to say I bought these are Petco for $4 each. I only wanted a few and I was in the store for dog food and no LFS had them. Well I got more than I paid for since one is already berried.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Whew, $4 per cherry shrimp is pretty pricey! Hopefully the berried one will get you more.  Progress is looking pretty good, though.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Haven't updated this in a while. Still going pretty good. The co2 ran out a few months ago and I never got new refills so it's been running on just some excel and water from other established tanks and full EI dosing.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Updated Pic:

I removed the moss and replaced the front with Parvula. So now it has Eleocharis sp. in the back and Eleocharis parvula in the front.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Houston we have problem!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Let us know what you find. Tank looks great.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Oh noes! A leak!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

@Couesfanatic
Thanks much!
@bereninga
See this is what happens when you decide to flood a tank


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Problem solved, I think. 

The co2 bubbles were working their way up the inside of the clamp from the light. When the water level was high they had enough movement from the help of the HOB to go over the left side where the clamp is. The desk isn't perfectly level so it was pooling on the right side of the tank where I thought the leak was.


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

Yup capillary action. I have seen a post very similar to this. Great you are safe now.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Doh that's happened to me before! Damn physics. Glad it wasn't a real leak!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks guys. I was getting concerned I'd have to empty one whole gallon of water on this beast


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

A little size perspective:


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

houseofcards said:


> A little size perspective:


How do you fit in your hand for maintainance? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

what a sweet little tank


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

so cool!  what fish will add? or shrimp?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Opare said:


> How do you fit in your hand for maintainance?


Mostly use tweezer and a toothbrush (not my current one :laugh2 is key for tight areas to maintain. 


@scapegoat - thank much! 

@BettaBettas - There's a few cherries in there. I think it's too small epecially with the hardscape for any fish.


----------



## JuanSan (May 20, 2014)

Its coming together really nicely!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Got lucky on that one.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

JuanSan said:


> Its coming together really nicely!


Thanks!



Couesfanatic said:


> Got lucky on that one.


Whew!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Morning iphone pic. The hairgrass is really growing crazy!!!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

This is an Anubias 'Petite' leave just cooking in the co2 enriched water. That's a 1/8" pond snail next to it. 










The hairgrass has no where to go but up.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Love it, how long did it take for the hair grass to take off? did you trim it down several times?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Love it, how long did it take for the hair grass to take off? did you trim it down several times?


Thanks!

The setup is about 4 months old and I think I cut back the hairgrass 3 times. It's really taken off now.


----------



## Bernard E. Robinson Jr. (Aug 22, 2016)

Wonderful! 

Curious, how long will that CO2 canister last before you replace it?

Cheers,

B


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks!

I think it lasted around 3 months, but I might have expelled some of the gas when I first set it up. I also ran the co2 pretty high, no fish in there. I'm thinking you could probably get 5 months out of it on this size tank.


----------



## HaeSuse (Aug 18, 2016)

I wish my work would let me keep one of these on my desk. I've considered doing it, and just asking for forgiveness later.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

houseofcards said:


> Mostly use tweezer and a toothbrush (not my current one :laugh2 is key for tight areas to maintain.
> 
> 
> @*scapegoat* - thank much!
> ...


b4 I didn't read where u said you got shrimp, my mistake!


houseofcards said:


> Morning iphone pic. The hairgrass is really growing crazy!!!





houseofcards said:


>


2 words
What Camera :nerd:


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Well the 1st pic in the post was just an iphone 6. Most of the pictures I used an Canon 60D.


----------



## crush240 (Sep 6, 2016)

So cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

The Eleocharis sp. is really growing fast in the Pool Filter Sand. I might trim one more time and try a different setup in this tank. 

Current Pic:


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Woah it really is growing crazy. Pretty surprising considering the sand is inert.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Opare said:


> Woah it really is growing crazy. Pretty surprising considering the sand is inert.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


High-end EI and Inert Sand, who would've thunk it. >


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

houseofcards said:


> High-end EI and Inert Sand, who would've thunk it. >


Aaaah no wonder forgot you are using water from your high-techs. But, where are the root tabs?!?!?!? How can this be ?!? :O


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Opare said:


> Aaaah no wonder forgot you are using water from your high-techs. But, where are the root tabs?!?!?!? How can this be ?!? :O
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't know, got me. Maybe on Planet Tribble (my location) that's the way things are. :wink2:


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Made a 'big' change today. I removed the 3rd rock on the right and shifted the rocks abit toward the back in an effort to spread the foregound grass more.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Couple of water change pics:


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

I think the lawn needs to be mowed soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Opare said:


> I think the lawn needs to be mowed soon!


Another reason I like good light and good co2. Takes a slow growing anubias and puts it in overdrive.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

houseofcards said:


> Another reason I like good light and good co2. Takes a slow growing anubias and puts it in overdrive.


That's a really nice shot!
Yeah same deal with Java Fern. I've always been confused when people say Java Fern is slow cus it just goes crazy in high-tech.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Opare said:


> That's a really nice shot!
> Yeah same deal with Java Fern. I've always been confused when people say Java Fern is slow cus it just goes crazy in high-tech.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, yeah I love ferns, anubias in high tech. It really shows that they are pretty fast growers under the right conditons. you also have less algae issues with the speed of growth.


----------



## chinaboy1021 (May 30, 2003)

Holy cow this tank is on-point. Very well done. The sloping of the sand is done brilliantly. The stones point outwards and the sand points towards the middle.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

chinaboy1021 said:


> Holy cow this tank is on-point. Very well done. The sloping of the sand is done brilliantly. The stones point outwards and the sand points towards the middle.


Thanks for the comment and noticing some of the finer details.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I haven't really been testing much on this. Just dosing high-end EI and doing water changes weekly, but I did add a drop checker recently. The tank is so small I ended up going with this small one that hangs on the outside of the tank.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Current pic:


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Can never believe how small this tank is. It makes the Anubias 'Petite' look like normal Anubias nana.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Opare said:


> Can never believe how small this tank is. It makes the Anubias 'Petite' look like normal Anubias nana.


Yeah, it does look huge, probably should have used Anubias 'Mini' although I'm not sure it definitely exists.


----------



## HSakhi (Oct 1, 2016)

Beautiful! Do iwagumi scapes use any animals (fish, snails, etc.)?

Sent from my SM-J320P using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

HSakhi said:


> Beautiful! Do iwagumi scapes use any animals (fish, snails, etc.)?


Thanks and yes Iwagumi usually has animals. This one too small for fish, but there are snails and a few shrimp there.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

houseofcards said:


> Yeah, it does look huge, probably should have used Anubias 'Mini' although I'm not sure it definitely exists.


Yeah with all these unclassified species and trade names you can never know what _actually_ exists.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

Anubias stardust would be perfect. About half the size of my petites.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Krispyplants said:


> Anubias stardust would be perfect. About half the size of my petites.


Do all the leaves stay small, because I saw some pics and there was a large difference between some of the leaf sizes. Some of the nana petites in here were smaller when I started but under good co2/light they seem to grow bigger.


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm shooting a video right now taking off all my nana petites to replace it with buces. Gimme a some time and I can show you a mature stardust side by side with a mature petite.


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

This should be a fair comparison. 7 mature nana leaves against 7 mature stardust leaves. Don't question if the stardust is mature or not. I've had that same very plant for 1 year and a half already. As you can see, the stardust is growing 5-20 times slower than the nana so I trim off the smaller rhizomes that emerges. I originally bought 3 but sold 2 away and now I'm pruning off of this last one. Yes there's quite a bit of stardust boogers lol.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I see the leaf size difference, but it' hard to tell I'd have to see more and under different conditions. That's low-tech riight? What are those selling for these days?


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

Most Anubias doesn't change their appearance, shape or form with co2 or high light. Their growth rate may seem to be enhance but max size is max size. The reason why I sold my 2 other ones were because it grew to slow for 50 gal and was attracting a lot of bba on the outer ring of its leaves. While the petite seemed fine. Yes I'm rocking low tech. I buried the hi tech hatchet a year ago. On aquabid right now, it's selling for $18 per 5-7 leaves I think. When people say that Anubias stardust and white grows extremely slow, small and compact. They mean it. I'm not here to try and convince you in any way. Buy some to try out. It's the only way that you'll be convinced up to your own par.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Well if what you saying is true (not saying it isn't) it would have taken forever to even fill up the rocks the way I have it and to buy it would have been a small fortune for even this 1.5G tank since I have between 50-100 leaves in there at anyone time. 

I might take you advice and buy a bit and see if I can get it to purr I mean pearl :grin2:


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

Good luck :wink2: and you are right. It will take forever. Hence the expensive price tag. I had a buddy that was trying to cultivate them for money and gave up because it was just too slow. Even in Ada soil immersed.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

I have some nana petite that was giving to me, the leafs are only about 5mm big, I will try get a photo soon, its seems to sprout a new leaf every week in my high tech tank (but positioned in the shade)


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

@doylecolmdoyle yeah I'd like to see that. I have about the same growth rate with my hi-tech. Anubias is really not a slow grower in hi-tech conditions.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

houseofcards said:


> @doylecolmdoyle yeah I'd like to see that. I have about the same growth rate with my hi-tech. Anubias is really not a slow grower in hi-tech conditions.


Here you go, the growth on the right is newer since I added to my hightech tank, leafs seem bigger in hightech but still only about 5mm or so...


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Here you go, the growth on the right is newer since I added to my hightech tank, leafs seem bigger in hightech but still only about 5mm or so...


Thanks yeah that's pretty much what I find in hi-tech, everything just plumps up and grows larger.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Wooo love the new look! The scale is ridiculous. Anyway, you sticking around on the forum? It's been a while since I've seen you around these parts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Nice! Love the change up!


----------



## Redneck tenner (Aug 21, 2016)

Awesome ....nice see ya around

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks all, appreciate that!


----------

